# Wasps kill mayor of Quebec town



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

http://www.torontosun.com/2014/07/21/wasps-kill-mayor-of-quebec-town

*Wasps kill mayor of Quebec town*



> MONTREAL - The longtime mayor of a Montreal suburb died after she was stung by a swarm of wasps Sunday.
> 
> Lucie F. Roussel, 51, had been mayor of La Prairie, Que., since 2005.
> 
> ...


http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montr...rie-mayor-dies-after-15-wasp-stings-1.2713292



> *Lucie F. Roussel, longtime mayor of La Prairie, Que., died Sunday afternoon after being stung 15 times by wasps while out near her cottage* in Stratford, in Estrie's Granit County.
> 
> She unwittingly stepped on a wasps' nest while out walking, and was stung multiple times on her legs. She was declared dead at the hospital in nearby Thetford Mines.
> 
> ...


I just found this in my news-feed ... I didn't realize that the wasps could do that kind of damage to a person, especially if there wasn't an allergy associated with the stings.

In a case of SHTF - is there anything that we could do to prevent something like this happening?


----------

